# Experience with Turbofan E32D5



## oszkari (May 2, 2019)

Hi, 

Does anybody here have experience with the Turbofan E32D5 convection oven? The reason why we are looking at this oven is the bi-directional reversing fan system. We are hoping that it would help us to get consistent results without having to shift the pans around during the baking. We are planning to use it for cookies.

From what I saw the deck/rotary ovens starting price is $17k. We are a small startup bakery and would like to avoid the additional expense if possible. 

Thank your for your inputs.
Oscar


----------

